# What other jobs do you all work?



## Nick647 (Nov 23, 2009)

Just curious as to what other jobs do you work?  Are they similar to the EMS field or completely different.  As to EMS, I would love to pick up a trade or some kind of blue collar work or something but I have been told that I would be busy enough just doing EMS cause of the hours provided, etc.  Any word of advice or opinions or something would be great.  But yeah what other jobs do you work?


----------



## 46Young (Nov 23, 2009)

When I first became an EMT I was doing sales for Snapple Beverages until I was hired FT at a hospital. I've also worked as both a bartender and bouncer up until I finished medic school. I had a lot of fun doing those jobs :beerchug:


----------



## spinnakr (Nov 23, 2009)

I also work in a machine shop, and am studying for a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering and a B.A. in German.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a full time student but I manage to work on a volly


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 23, 2009)

In my province Paramedics are very well compensated so I don't really have a second job. I do however continue to run a small business teaching first aid and first responder for a few weekends here and there. I started the business during university with a friend and we pretty much just teach our previous clients.


----------



## WarDance (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm also a full time student and I babysit for a local family while the parents work.  During the summer I have raft guided and I have worked for a wilderness therapy outfitter as field staff.  I'm applying to work for Outward Bound on their Utah river courses next season.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a stay at home mom. That's enough work for me most days. :lol: Though depending on the pay I have when I'm hired to a private, I may moonlight at a ED so I'd pretty much stay in the same realm.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 23, 2009)

Great question and it is great that you are realizing all the amazing opportunities this job can provide you.

I have been fortunate in the fact that I have only needed one job for the past several years but early on in my career, I used the EMS schedule to my advantage. I only worked overtime when I felt the need to do so, otherwise I stay employed in other jobs completely outside EMS for many reasons.

Since most of my jobs involved me working a 24 on 48 off schedule, I took complete advantage of exploring many other careers simply because I was curious about them, I wanted the experience or it just looked fun.

Some of the jobs I had, the bosses knew I was only temporary and others had no clue I would be quitting that soon. Selfish on my part yes, but I was a different person then as well.

When I first started EMS, I continued to bartend in a nightclub. Being a young, single male behind a bar has obvious advantages.

I like people, so during this time frame, I also was a waiter at Johnny Rockets which was a blast! Singing and dancing while interacting just did not seem like work. I did a stint as a lifeguard at the water park. I was a host at a hotel restaurant for the mornings cause I am an early bird. I then was a chauffeur for a few months.

All of these exciting jobs that usually paid more than EMS were just so much fun, but it was important to not get distracted by them completely.

As I began to start a family, I realized I needed other skills. Home ownership is a scary thing when you know nothing of how to care for your most valuable investment. I then set about learning various trades. I was very honest with the owners, told them they would get a very dedicated, sober worker but I was not a lifer. At best, it would be 6 months or so before I moved on AND I would only be part time. I had to solicit a few different companies before I found ones willing to take me on under those conditions but I did not give up.

During the next couple years, I worked for a roofer, a plumber, a painter, a vinyl siding company, a carpenter and a lawn maintenance company. I now have in my possession many alternative skills which have come in handy over the years. Not only can I maybe fix my own stuff with useful books, I can determine or ask the right questions if I hire someone to do the job.

After my trades side career, I started working in different medical roles to explore various paths. I worked at hospitals in their ER or PCU, I worked for a neurologist and did wound care and hyperbaric medicine. I taught EMS programs at the colleges, I did event standbys, I was an instructor on the cruise ships, I even had my own CPR Instruction company for a while (poor business partner choice).

There are so many things you can do or learn because you are in EMS and they do not have to be medical related and you do not have to be an OT junkie.

You may do what I did and decide you should know other skills and go explore those. There is nothing wrong with that.

***The key to all of this was I ALWAYS had a steady EMS job while I was out "job hopping" on the side. You do not want to be that guy who bounces from job to job or can't keep one for other reasons.

My resume/work history is solid cause I kept that continuous medical job path alive and well, all the other stuff does not get added as it is irrelevant and unimportant to most medical positions.

Good luck in your explorations and again I applaud you for thinking outside the box. There is more to life than EMS or how many hours you can pack in a week while performing EMS.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 24, 2009)

Another college kid here. I can also be found in various kinds of research and analysis, or working as a receptionist/general office flunky. I agree that you should always have a fallback option... I do both of those pretty well, and so I don't worry about making ends meet. Especially not with data crunchers being in such demand right now. 

I've been very fortunate to find employers who were willing to work with my crazy schedule, and who knew I'd be moving on after graduation. In return, I gave them as much as I could accomplish in my limited time. As a part-timer, I usually need to prove myself a little more than my full-time coworker in the next cube. Never been fired from a job or walked away without several letters of recommendation. 

Like akflightmedic said, make sure that you always keep one stable gig, even if it's just a few hours a week. Otherwise you just look crazy.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 24, 2009)

I work in IT and writing.  Did archaeology and forensic anthropology for a few years but decided I'd rather help people stay alive than chronicle their deaths.  Hoping 2010 is a year full of new experiences.


----------



## ah2388 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im currently a full time medic student, my class required a human bio class before the class started.  I'm taking A&P I and Pathophysiology right now as well as my medic class.  Im 90% sure I just got a job working as a monitoring tech at a medical research center.  I also intend to start giving CPR/First responder classes as soon as I receive my instructors cert.


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 24, 2009)

Operated nuclear reactors when I first started.  Now I do ski patrol and am a nursing student.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 24, 2009)

*Good thread!*

My first EMT job was part time because I was active duty USAF as a crash-rescueman (fire dept) every other 24 plus K day off. My second one, I was a full-time "pre-nursing" student and a brand new dad plus "traditional Guardsman" in Air Nat Guard during the Cold War. Now I'm making sure I have outside interests for sanity (C.E.R.T., local animal shelter) and will retire to a part time deal teaching emergency resilience and CPR (so then my "other job" will be retirement pay).


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 24, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> My first EMT job was part time because I was active duty USAF as a crash-rescueman (fire dept) every other 24 plus K day off. My second one, I was a full-time "pre-nursing" student and a brand new dad plus "traditional Guardsman" in Air Nat Guard during the Cold War. Now I'm making sure I have outside interests for sanity (C.E.R.T., local animal shelter) and will retire to a part time deal teaching emergency resilience and CPR (so then my "other job" will be retirement pay).



Is the USAF Crash-Rescueman like the Parajumpers or have similar qualities as well as hard training?  Just curious.


----------



## mcdonl (Nov 24, 2009)

I am an Oncology Program Manager for a hospital and I run a lawn restoration company with my father in law in the summer's


----------



## Saytuck99 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am just entering the field hopefully as a volly..Currently an attorney. Great pay crappy desk job...if I enjoy it as much as I think want to go to medic school at night and maybe switch professions....who knows


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Saytuck99 said:


> I am just entering the field hopefully as a volly..Currently an attorney. Great pay crappy desk job...if I enjoy it as much as I think want to go to medic school at night and maybe switch professions....who knows



I feel you, man.  EMS is what I do to relax - what does that say about the practice of law? 

If I switched careers, though, I think it'd have to be medical school.  I don't know if I could settle for less.  And Attorney to Paramedic is just trading good or mediocre pay and crappy work for crappy pay and often crappy work.


----------



## Saytuck99 (Nov 24, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I feel you, man.  EMS is what I do to relax - what does that say about the practice of law?
> 
> If I switched careers, though, I think it'd have to be medical school.  I don't know if I could settle for less.  And Attorney to Paramedic is just trading good or mediocre pay and crappy work for crappy pay and often crappy work.



Yeah I hear you loud and clear. I may just do it for me, I am certainly interested in the medic program because I love to learn, but after nearly a decade in the law it would be extremely difficult if not impossible to make ends meet if I switched. Every job has its advantages and disadvantages....you just make the best use you can of the free time you have...for me...maybe another year and a half in school for medic...who knows?


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 24, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I feel you, man.  EMS is what I do to relax - what does that say about the practice of law?



I've been seriously considering law school. Would you both really do something different if you could go back and do it over?

(Not trying to hijack the thread; feel free to respond by PM if you'd rather.)


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2009)

Dbl post.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Is the USAF Crash-Rescueman like the Parajumpers or have similar qualities as well as hard training?  Just curious.



I'm going to have to assume the crash-rescueman is a firefighter type thing.



The PJs are the USAFs Special Ops group.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I figured.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 24, 2009)

Beyond a Paper Route (age 15) and a Beach Maintenance Job (age 17), everything I have done since has been Medical and/or Emergency related: Veterinary Technician, Ambulance, Correctional Facility EMT, Snow Park Manager/EMT Supervisor, and SAR.  When I get back to working Ambulance (after an absence of several years), my current plans are to continue to work part time at the Snow Park in the winter for the extra cash, do some Instructor stuff (not necessarily EMS) that I have planned out because I enjoy that, and continue SAR until the day I die since that is what I love.  But plans change...


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Beyond a Paper Route (age 15) and a Beach Maintenance Job (age 17), everything I have done since has been Medical and/or Emergency related: Veterinary Technician, Ambulance, Correctional Facility EMT, Snow Park Manager/EMT Supervisor, and SAR.  When I get back to working Ambulance (after an absence of several years), my current plans are to continue to work part time at the Snow Park in the winter for the extra cash, do some Instructor stuff (not necessarily EMS) that I have planned out because I enjoy that, and continue SAR until the day I die since that is what I love.  But plans change...



Thats awesome!  Whats SAR?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 24, 2009)

Search and Rescue  =   SAR


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 24, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Search and Rescue  =   SAR



oh word. is that with a FD?


----------



## nomofica (Nov 24, 2009)

vFF
nightclub security/medical standby


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 24, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> oh word. is that with a FD?



Not usually...  SAR is usually Law Enforcement responsibility, especially west of the Mississippi, where SAR Teams are either Sheriff's SAR Teams or Private SAR Teams that are actived by and act under the control of the County Sheriff.  Of course, that is at the local level, while any State or Federal Resources are activated based upon the need to support the local resources (if the mission starts out and/or is confined to a local jurisdiction).  Missions that start out federally (such as place crashes, etc...) fall under the jurisdiction of the Air Force, the agency having federal resposibilty for SAR in the 48 continental states (excluding major waterways, which the USCG has control over).

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12602


----------



## reaper (Nov 24, 2009)

Tried getting out of EMS. But, with the recession hitting so hard, the porn industry ain't what it used to be!


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

ASE Master Technician


----------



## wolfwyndd (Nov 25, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Just curious as to what other jobs do you work?


I only do EMS part time / volunteer.  My full time job is desktop PC support for the VS Call Center.  If I could make the same amount of money in EMS that I do working IT, I'd probably switch over.  Until then, I'll keep my full time job.


----------



## Simusid (Nov 25, 2009)

Electrical Engineer


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Farmer.......


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Nov 26, 2009)

Working as a full-time nurse.
Working as EMT-I volunteer at motorsportevents in a safety-team


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 26, 2009)

I am now retired/disabled, due to severe medical issues. I was a volunteer firefighter/First Responder for 32 years, and worked full-time in the school bus industry for 32 years as well. Advanced from detail draftsman to National Sales Manager and Director of Engineering positions


----------



## allvitals09 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a cook.  Love to cook.  And hoping to make EMS and cooking my two lifetime passions and jobs.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Nov 26, 2009)

i work as a waitress. while i was in school i worked  in a special needs daycare prn


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 27, 2009)

emt_angel25 said:


> i work as a waitress. while i was in school i worked  in a special needs daycare prn



Nice! There is a special place in heaven for folks like you!


----------



## medic7 (Nov 27, 2009)

On my days away from playing paramedic full time.. for some extra cash i do, Paramedical examinations for APPS.  Simply put.. you get assigned cases for people applying for life insurance, and you go out and take BP's, Pulses, Weights, and other measurments, Draw blood, and collect urine.  You finish up with an exciting lot of questions provided from the insurance company..  Send all of the information into the insurance company for review and blood off to lab for review.. Kind of easy money.


----------



## MRE (Nov 27, 2009)

I am an Electrical Engineer, doing test design and development for missile guidance systems.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2009)

*Nick et al, sorry for delay..Crash Rescue versus PJ*

WHen I did it, Rescue was an additional school you took if sponsored by your home base, taught us about the AS-32-P-10 Forcoibloe Entry Vehicle (Dodge Powerwagon with stuff added), plus a medical week which they waived if you had your EMT (I did). Learned to approach and safety aircraft and their ejection seats, extricate aircrew. Also learned some structural stuff like rappeling with just a lineman's belt and safety hook (ouch), etc. In real life we did EMS responses, reset and troubleshot fire alarm systems, carried the only poweerd forcible entry and ventilation tools in the dept. I was ther first full time assigned EMT on Offutt's truck, Rescue 6.

PJ's are hard core combat rescue guys who stay sharp doing peacetime or non-combat rescues. Instead of a Dodge PowerWagon they drive a PAVEHWAK or Herc.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2009)

-Respiratory therapist
-Crash survivability researcher and student working towards eventually getting my PhD



> Instead of a Dodge PowerWagon they drive a PAVEHWAK or Herc.



Correction, they are cargo- really bad *** cargo- in Pavehawks and Hercs.  :lol:


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 28, 2009)

Computer programmer.


----------



## eluwak (Nov 29, 2009)

I was a systems integration & test engineer for developing automated test stations for fighter jets & helocoptors. I had looked at doing EMT part time/volunteer in the past but couldn't figure out how to make the scheduling work out. Now that I have been reduced I can work on making EMS my new job B)


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 30, 2009)

Supervisor at a dept store.  I supervise the cashiers and am also the store safety and security officer.  I do the workers comp paperwork in the case a work related accident.  I also remove intoxicated individuals from the store as well as apprehend shoplifters.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Dec 4, 2009)

i work in support for a computer networking company. job sucks but it pays the bills while in medic school...


----------



## Two-Speed (Dec 4, 2009)

Worked as a maintenance guy/groundskeeper at the local Golf Course, worked as a labourer at the recycling plant, currently working as a casual maintenance guy/handyman.


----------



## wildmed (Dec 5, 2009)

I work at a climbing gym and as an adaptive wilderness skills specialist for special needs kids during the summer. I am also a full time student, pre-health and geography.


----------

